

Ask HN: innovation in the gold mining industry - Maven911

Hi all,
as part of an industry analysis,
I was wondering if any of you knew of any innovation in the gold mining industry,
things like:<p>more efficient extractive methods
new techniques to hedge gold futures
community initiatives
lessening the impact of environmental damage
======
defrost
There's a fair few, it's on going;

Laser scanning ore sizing systems to infer size distributions of reclaim "over
ore" on high speed conveyors to optimise SAG Mills (these operate 24/7 @
roughly $36,000.00 per hour in super sized mines).

Better targeted exploration techniques; eg: Holden / Kovesi / Dentith - "Using
fancy wavelets on aeromag data to find teh colour" (obligatory deadwood
reference).

GPS enabled fleet management to optimise usage & maintenance & avoid million
dollar tyre fires on the big tonka toys.

Robot fleets with either autonomous or remote drivers.

They'll be plenty of discussion, boozing, whoring & two-upping over these very
issues @ Diggers & Dealers 2013 I'd guess.

<http://www.diggersndealers.com.au/>

------
kevin_rubyhouse
I don't know anything about the gold mining industry. If you have found
good/dense information about it, could you point me to where you found it? I'm
sort of interested now. :)

~~~
Maven911
Hi,

Well I am collecting links as part of my industry analysis, and this is what I
have bookmarked as worthwhile:

[http://www.minalliance.ca/pdfs/Minalliance_100_innovations_e...](http://www.minalliance.ca/pdfs/Minalliance_100_innovations_en.pdf)
<http://www.saimm.co.za/Journal/v081n07p212.pdf>
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/greatspeculations/2012/12/12/gol...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/greatspeculations/2012/12/12/gold-
miners-can-do-much-better-than-price-of-gold/)

